# 3 day split routine.



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello , everyone. Could someone please recommend a decent 3 day split routine , please?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

The basics that I am back on now

back/chest

tris/bis/forearms

shoulders/legs

back to the start...


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Push pull legs


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

2nd for push pull legs :beer:


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fortis said:


> The basics that I am back on now
> 
> back/chest
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much ?. Could you please give me an example of your split? Cheers ?


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Charlee Scene said:


> Push pull legs


 Thanks very much. Could you please give me an example? Cheers.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Keith1980 said:


> Hello , everyone. Could someone please recommend a decent 3 day split routine , please?


 Greyskull LP with the basic assistance of rows and curls before squats or deads. Best novice program out there and you'll be packing on strength and size. It's all well and good to follow a routine, if you want to get somewhere then following an actual program with an outlined progression is your best bet. You'll be done in 45 mins with greyskulls too, no dicking around with it.


----------

